# Unable to add boot entry to Grub



## kuze (Aug 20, 2011)

I have tried menu entry to grub for Freebsd, but it is not working.


```
menuentry "FreeBSD" {
      	  set root=(hd0,1)
      	  chainloader +1
	}
	menuentry "FreeBSD" {
      	  set root=(hd0,1,a)
      	  chainloader +1
	}
```
Can anyone please help me to boot using grub, my FreeBSD installation.


----------



## JimW (Aug 21, 2011)

When using Grub2 you must specify a module for a file system such as UFS2. That is done with the "insmod" statement inserted on the boot menu.

Try this example.... or a variation of it depending on your drive and partition location...


```
menuentry "FreeBSD" {
	  insmod ufs2
      	  set root=(hd0,1)
      	  chainloader +1
	}
```

Good Luck.


----------



## kuze (Aug 21, 2011)

I put all possible combinations of hdd & partition, and to my surprise the following worked.


```
menuentry "FreeBSD" {
          set root=(hd1,1)
          chainloader +1
}
```

It is weird that it works for hd1, even though my linux-based OS (which is on the same HDD) uses hd0 in menu entry to boot.

Thank-you for your reply. I will keep in mind the 'insmod ufs2' in case i get problem in future.


----------

